# Higgins Colorflow to the hospital



## Kelpie3 (Aug 19, 2010)

Help!  I was riding my 1954 Colorflow home from a City Council meeting when some kid pulled out in front of me on one of those Schwinn chopper bikes.  I t-boned him and now I need a new front wheel plus some paint touched up.

What make me mad about it was that he and his punk friends took off laughing about how they f-ed up my bike.  I know accidents happen, and I know I am showing my age, but if I had done that when I was a kid, I would have at least been apologetic.

The only good thing is that I didn't have the correct wheel on the front anyway.

If anyone has a chrome drop center wheel for a Higgins, I need one.


----------



## yeshoney (Aug 19, 2010)

Glad you are OK.  I do not have a chrome wheel, do have a couple of candidates for chroming though.  What disturbs me most is a general trend in the utter disrespect shown shown by our youngsters today - almost blatantly laughing in our face.  There are many factors I can attribute this to, but ultimately the trend over the past few generations has been a lack of male presence in the household and the lack of any serious consequences from actions deemed inappropriate.  Morals and values seem to be a thing of the past with this generation.  So many are unable to carry on a conversation these days, let alone (gulp...apologize for something!)  They barely know the difference between right and wrong.  Before I jump down off my soap box - I am a Spec Ed teacher and a parent, so I do have first hand knowledge of this matter.

My .02, feel free to leave change.

joe


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 19, 2010)

Your right on the money, yeshoney! Kids these days suck! Zero social skills and no sense of, well, anything. I attribute this to the digital age. They text and play video games. Sounds like seclusion to me. I also have 2 kids in High school and now college. My wife and I have tried to install values. Actually, my 2 kids are the most well rounded I know. Kelpie - you should of sped up to really smash his import junk!


----------



## chitown (Aug 19, 2010)

Or quite unrealistically but just as fun to dream of is; we assemble a large balloon club and make patches showing our affiliation and prowl the streets of Southport Indiana until proper justice can be dealt. Preferably ending with our balloon _rat chapter_ running over a pile of chopper bikes in flames. Evil laughter ensues as we ride, slowly to the nearest A&W for floats and onion rings. Satisfied with our _skooling_ of the young punks, we await our next mission because there is no shortage of slack-jawed, disrespectful, snot-nosed, video-gaming, lazy, good for nothing youth in our fine nation. Then a hollywood producer reads of our exploits and makes a series to be shown on FX or History Channel and we all retire with royalty checks from the hit show... "Balloon Tire Wars" starring Clint Eastwood as "Grandpa" and Conan O'Brien as "Rusty" (head of the smart ass but dangerous _Rat Chapter_).


----------



## Heledir (Aug 19, 2010)

I actually find it insulting when a rash generalization of my age group is made. I am 20 years old, and I've been playing video games for 12 years. I'm also a member of an international honor society and a volunteer in my community. You can say that many of my age group have no morals and lack respect, but please don't attribute that solely to lifestyle attributes like video games and don't generalize the entire age group because after all, there are many in other age groups who lack morals and respect.


----------



## chitown (Aug 19, 2010)

Heledir,
You shouldn't be insulted when rash generalizations are made toward any group. You should take pride in volunteering and being a respectful person. I believe a persons behavior will be rewarded ten-fold as we get older. Karma's gotta hit sometime. The key is your last sentence claiming "there are many in other age groups who lack morals and respect." This is precisely the point you are being insulted about. That in itself is a rash generalization. What age group? What morals and respect is lacking? All these forums are is dialog and opinions. A guy got T-boned and laughed at and felt disrespect. Seems as though some other members have had other encounters of disrespect also. As long as you are respectful you will gain respect from others (older or younger). Take these forums with a grain of salt. There's bigger problems in the world to solve. So kids out there, when you T-bone an old dude, say sorry at least.

ok off my soap box and begin final casting for "Balloon Tire Wars".


----------



## Heledir (Aug 19, 2010)

I don't see how saying that there are disrespectful people in other age groups is a generalization. I'm saying there are some, not that all people of other age groups are disrespectful. I could say that all people over 60 are racists. That would be a generalization, just because a few are, doesn't mean all are. Whether its on a forum or in person, people making generalizations that my age group are all thugs, immoral, disrespectful etc. only perpetuates a negative image. It's precisely because of these sort of generalizations that I can't walk into work without receiving looks (I work at a medical center for senior citizens). I'm not saying that I want to be the stick in the mud on the forums, I just think it's important to keep in mind that what's said here doesn't necessarily stay here.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Aug 19, 2010)

Just going to throw this in. Who in raising these kids?


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 19, 2010)

hey Heledir, are you on Xbox live? BTW, the problem with kids being disrespectful is a direct correlation with the home life. If parents dont show respect to others the kids wont either. The way to help kids is to establish a friendship with them not necessarily go out and hang out but talk to kids in the neighborhood where you ride. Introduce them to the cool old bikes and people that ride them. The more you show your positive presence and good values in their life even just by seeing and talking to them here and there, they will start to pick up on the "golden rule" and you'll start seeing the respect that should be shown to anyone you encounter even if it is leon dixon. I have first hand experience in this since Im a youth worker along with my air force career.


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 19, 2010)

how bad is your rim? could you post a picture?


----------



## IJamEcono (Aug 19, 2010)

> they will start to pick up on the "golden rule" and you'll start seeing the respect that should be shown to anyone you encounter even if it is leon dixon.




Exactly. Many years ago I told someone that I respected them as a human being, but not as a person. I wasn't trying to be rude. I wasn't acting any different towards him. I personally didn't care for him. But as a human being, I respected him. I just didn't like his personality or how he treated other people. So I didn't respect him as a person. _There's a difference_.


----------



## Heledir (Aug 19, 2010)

yeah, I'm on xbl I've got the same name on there. And back on topic, sucks that your rim got busted


----------



## PCHiggin (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey, Let's see some pics. of the bike.


----------



## Kelpie3 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'll take a few and load them up tonight.  The front rim is a pretzel.


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 20, 2010)

Sorry if I offended you Heledir! You do have to take these forums with a grain of salt. It was a generalization and I suppose it wasn't right. I want the roll of the old guy Clint Eastwood portrays in Balloon wars! Did they make a Gran Torino bicycle?


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 20, 2010)

Chitown,
 Dude, you have a career in comic book super heroes. That was great! I can't wait for my next installment of Balloon Tire Wars.
 I mean after all, Pee Wees Big Adventure was all about the recovery of a stolen balloon tire bicycle, and it was hugely popular.
 You should consider a running column in the Classic Bicycle News.

 We shouldn't  be too hard on the youth of today. We were all punk kids at one time. I always figured that the things that happen to me now, are pay back for the things that I did then.


----------



## Mawthorne (Aug 20, 2010)

Kelpie3, I'm glad you're okay and I hope you find a new wheel soon!

Wow, I have many random thoughts on this thread. I'm an elementary teacher so I think about kids, families, and society a lot. Okay, has anyone noticed a trend here? Is it my imagination or do many of us work in careers that are service oriented? Also Wasn't it Mark Twain who said "All generalizations are false, including this one." 

Chitown, I am not worthy! I haven't laughed that hard in a while! I too anxiously await the next episode in the continuing saga.


----------



## Kelpie3 (Aug 20, 2010)

Here's a couple of pictures.  Along with the pretzel wheel, I have numerous scratches to fix.


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 20, 2010)

Holy Smokes! That is wrecked!


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 20, 2010)

how fast where you going?


----------



## Kelpie3 (Aug 20, 2010)

I think around 15 to 17


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 20, 2010)

did you fly over the handle bars?


----------



## Kelpie3 (Aug 20, 2010)

Nope.  Jumped off and landed on my feet to the side.  Knocked the kid on the pavement though.


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 20, 2010)

......nice


----------



## teisco (Aug 20, 2010)

How dare they damage a Higgins !!


----------



## Mawthorne (Aug 20, 2010)

My heart aches for you and your bike! Do you have a back up bike to ride while it is in hospital?


----------



## Kelpie3 (Aug 20, 2010)

Yeah.  I have a Roadmaster Luxury Liner minus the tank, light and chainguard.


----------



## yeshoney (Aug 20, 2010)

Kelpie3 said:


> Yeah.  I have a Roadmaster Luxury Liner minus the tank, light and chainguard.




Did someone steal the parts off this bike???  Is that why they are missing??

Sounds like a second episode in the making- -I think Bruce Willis should star in the Part Deux!


----------



## chitown (Aug 20, 2010)

Actually episode II involves the "club" going on a midnight raid to a re-pop facility. Trouble comes about when they discover one of their founding members, "Shifty" (played by James Caan) is deeply involved in manufacturing and distributing cheap re-pops on the underground balloon market. Divisions in the club threaten to splinter into 2 camps. One camp Clint, aka Grandpa and the other is lead by Shifty's son Sam aka "Sprocket" (played by Ewan McGregor). "Sprocket" believes that the market should decide if re-poping is "correct" behavior for the club. Though this is clearly a violation in the "correct code" all members had previously sworn to uphold. Sprocket finds unlikely allies with the Rat chapter who don't care where they get their parts from, as long as they look cool. Stay tuned for more...

My favorite line from episode I is Grandpa saying "I think it's time I taco your face you little punk!"


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 21, 2010)

Another fine installment of the Balloon Tire Wars brought to you by the creative imagination of Chitown.  BRAVO!

 And now a word from our sponser.

Has the malaise of Summer set in?  Are you tired of those cheap Taiwanese inner tubes letting you down? Well, have no fear my friends because Green Slime is here! A simple application of four ounces per tube will have you rolling effortlessly along the shores of the blue Pacific in no time. Without nary a worry of ever having a flat tire again. So, get down to your local bicycle retailer and tell them that you want to be Slimed.

Stay tuned for the next exciting chapter of the Balloon Tire Wars.


----------



## nappyred615 (Aug 21, 2010)

i live in york,pa. my brother came across a 1953 C.B. "Red" Klinedinst Special it's complete but very rusty,we are trying to find it's value. the bicycle was built in york,pa.http://www.yorkblog.com/greenmesh/2008/06/cb-red-klinedinst-lean-machine.html


----------



## Punkonabicycle (Aug 22, 2010)

*Sorry about your bike but...*

So I was riding my bicycle around town. It's a brand new thing, one of those super awesome chopper bicycles, right? So I'm not very used to the heavy wheels, and I wasn't able to brake in time. It wouldn't have been a problem, but I got unlucky enough to be in front of this guy going 15-17 mph on a beautiful balloon tire bike. He tries to stop, but hits me, trashing his bike and mine. As I'm getting up from the pavement (narrowly dodging traffic, I might add), he gets really angry at me. Even though I try to explain that it was an accident, he just goes on and on about his bike (as if mine wasn't damaged) and how I'm at fault. He also begins to make a bunch of bad generalizations about "kids these days". Considering he is able to do this, I figure he is alright, and I ride off on my chopper bike, which, despite being banged up pretty bad, is still ridable. I then laugh and ride away as he continues to trash talk my age group.


----------



## mre straightbar (Aug 27, 2010)

i knew there was another side to this story


----------



## chitown (Aug 27, 2010)

That wasn't in the script.


----------



## grey3speedfrmeuro (Aug 28, 2010)

*Think I have some cromed drop center 2.125 rims for trade or sale.*

Sorry to hear your tire rim got benthttp://thecabe.com/vbulletin/images/smilies/frown.png Oh well, these things happen.If your interested you can email me. I will try and provide digital images. Purchased them a couple years ago from Memory Lane Classics. I had a Zenith (Roll Fast bike made for a defunct department store probably 1950's) and a Hiawatha made by Cleveland Welding probably mid to late 1950's both bikes are gone. Would like to trade for repro S-2's or sell them out right. 

I lived in Indiana in the early 1970's it was rough even then. 
Appreciate everyones perspective here, although I served honorably in the military there is no doubt society is changing in general your values are not their values.:

Good Luck and good hunting reguardless, keep those wheels rolling.....


----------



## chris crew (Aug 31, 2010)

old farts used to say "kids these days . . ."
as I approach oldfartdom myself, I find myself muttering "parents these days . . ."


----------



## mre straightbar (Sep 1, 2010)

"spare the rod spoil the child"


----------



## chitown (May 6, 2015)

Due to labor disputes with the "Hollywood elite union thugs" "*Balloon Tire Wars*"TM Season III will only be available streaming with select cable providers. More updates soon...


----------



## vincev (May 6, 2015)

I am always happy to make a comment on a 5 yr. old thread.this "kid" is 5 years older and may be pretty big now.I say the kid is innocent and now Kelpi is at fault.


----------



## Boris (May 6, 2015)

vincev said:


> This "kid" is 5 years older and may be pretty big now.




I'm sorry Kelpie!


----------



## vincev (May 6, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> I'm sorry Kelpie!




Bailing out on ol'Kelpie?


----------

